# un tranquillo week end di paura



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2015)

Il pre parlava di tutt' altro.
Parlava di una baita romantica in mezzo alle montagne senza nulla intorno, in un week end da relax totale in mezzo alla natura.
Parlava di una passeggiata di una mezz'oretta in mezzo ai boschi per raggiungere cotanta bellezza. Una passeggiata romantica pure quella ovviamente.
Con il sentiero illuminato da lucciole e luna.
Cielo stellato. Odore di libertá e natura.
Questo il pre.
Narrato da Mattia per convincermi della figata della sua idea.
Perché sei stanca goghi, vedrai come ti riposi!

OK.
Arriviamo al punto di raccolta e la guida già ci aspetta, con un altra coppia.
Non so ancora dove cazzo siamo, fa un freddo becco, non c è una luce se non quella delle nostre pile e sento pure il rumore di un fiume.
OK. Zaini in spalla e tutti in fila indiana, dietro la guida ottuagenaria che comincia a camminare come una lippa.
Dopo venti minuti di una salita pari alla pendenza di una pista nera, Mattia sclera.
"OOOOHHH! E quanto cazzo ancora dura sta passeggiata!"
Subito l altro ragazzo si ferma e cavalca l onda dell intolleranza. E appena apre bocca scopro che è un altro napulè.
"MA APPUNTO!".
La guida si ferma e ci pianta la pila in faccia a tutti.
" Abbiamo appena cominciato. Per arrivare alla baita ci vuole un ora e mezza".
Cala un silenzio di tomba.
"MA COME UN ORA E MEZZA!" esplode poi.
Io ho un mancamento. Un ora e mezza così in una mulattiera al buio e con Mattia che si lamenta ad ogni passo non ce la posso fare.
Lo convinco che tanto ormai siamo li. Mica vogliamo tornare a casa.
Finalmente ripartiamo e dopo un ora e quaranta minuti, di terrore, arriviamo alla baita.
Alla baita romantica. Dove non c era nemmeno il bagno in casa.
Che non era manco una casa. Due micro camere senza riscaldamento.
E una cucina senza acqua corrente.
Il bagno dicevo, a cinquanta metri da casa.
Uscendo dalla cucina per andare in camera dovevi passare un corridoio aperto sul mondo.
Ho rischiato la broncopolmonite.
Non mi sono lavata due giorni, a parte denti e mani.
Acqua calda zero, anche perché si andava alla fontanella.
Insomma.
Due giorni di terrore, con Mattia in embolo totale e costantemente in picco.
Che poi non siamo nemmeno riusciti a fare i sentieri, perché la pendenza era davvero estrema.
Comunque.
Meno male che avevo la Maria.

Qui la baita


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2015)

E invece?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2015)

Praticamente un percorso sopravvivenza


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2015)

Ma la domanda è -e la risposta ritengo possa essere gustosa...

Come diamine si è convinto o hanno convinto Mattia?!?!?


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2015)

Io non ho ancora capito chi cazzo l abbia convinto, ma soprattutto cosa ha capito lui.Tra l altro, Dio c è, perché l altra coppia di sconosciuti con cui abbiamo diviso quella baracca claustrofobica, insomma io e l altro napulè ad un certo punto abbiamo scoperto una certa sintonia quindi abbiamo tirato fuori le nostre scorte del divertimento e abbiamo cominciato a fumare come se non ci fosse un domani, mentre Mattia e l'altra ragazza (milanese purosangue) si facevano in vena di pino Daniele.Quando poi sono arrivati a Nino d Angelo a cantare a squarciagola un jeans e una maglietta...beh.Io ho tirato fuori dalla borsa due paia di tappi per le orecchie e uno io e uno io napulè , ci siamo totalmente isolati dal mondo.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2015)

Eliade...mi vedi ridere?


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2015)

Tebe;bt10848 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade...mi vedi ridere?


Scusa.


----------



## perplesso (2 Giugno 2015)

Tebe;bt10846 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non ho ancora capito chi cazzo l abbia convinto, ma soprattutto cosa ha capito lui.Tra l altro, Dio c è, perché l altra coppia di sconosciuti con cui abbiamo diviso quella baracca claustrofobica, insomma io e l altro napulè ad un certo punto abbiamo scoperto una certa sintonia quindi abbiamo tirato fuori le nostre scorte del divertimento e abbiamo cominciato a fumare come se non ci fosse un domani, mentre Mattia e l'altra ragazza (milanese purosangue) si facevano in vena di pino Daniele.Quando poi sono arrivati a Nino d Angelo a cantare a squarciagola un jeans e una maglietta...beh.Io ho tirato fuori dalla borsa due paia di tappi per le orecchie e uno io e uno io napulè , ci siamo totalmente isolati dal mondo.


allora riassumendo

hai beccato una coppia lui napoletano che odia i neomelodici e pure Pino Daniele che è fidanzato con una milanese che ama Nino D'Angelo.

per un fine settimana che secondo me vi hanno preso per i Ranger del Btg Paracadutisti Alpini Monte Cervino invece che 4 turisti di città.

Anch'io credo che un Dio ci fosse, in tutto questo.   e voleva fartela pagare.


----------

